# Paraquat Warning / Reminder



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Guys / Gals,

I was using some paraquat the other day, and did the right thing and googled the MSDS for it. While doing so, I came across this http://www.abc.net.au/rural/news/content/201211/s3632701.htm Very sad indeed, and it gave me a big wake up call, to the point I was scared of opening the drum I'd just paid $230 for.

Please be extremely careful if you use this stuff, 2 teaspoons of this is a one way road, a slow painful death sentence while your organs shut down one by one, there is no antidote. The treatment for poisoning by this according the MSDS basically just says "Palative care is the only reasonable option". In other words, keep the patient as comfortable as possible while they pass away. I'm not going to buy another drum of this, I'll put up with the glypho resistance issues another way, just aint worth the risk IMO.

I'm not sure what your laws are in the US to buy paraquat, but here in Oz, they only ask for a name and ph no, they don't even ask for my chemcert license. Crazy when you consider one drum of this could posion a whole town in the wrong hands


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, paraquat is bad news....and it is proven to cause early onset Parkinsons disease also....pitiful to see and know folks with this malady.

Regards, Mike


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, you're right there Mike, I think the parkinson's is a worse sentence than death itself.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

*Background.*

Gramoxone Inteon (paraquat) is a photosystem I Inhibitor. Registration of Syngenta's

Gramoxone Inteon is expected soon. Uses will be similar to Gramoxone Extra and there is no

difference in weed control. Differences between Gramoxone Max and Gramoxone Inteon is a

change in formulation, both in amount of active ingredient and contents. Gramoxone Extra is a 3

lb ai/gal formulation and Gramoxone Inteon is a 2 lb ai/gal formulation and has reduced oral

toxicity. Gramoxone Inteon contains an alginate, a natural-based shielding agent that minimizes

movement into the small intestines if ingested and forms a protective barrier by gelling when in

contact with stomach acid. As opposed to the valeric acid which functions as a strong alerting

agent in Gramoxone Extra, Gramoxone Inteon contains a leaf alcohol that smells like decaying

grass to alert users not to consume. Gramoxone Inteon contains a purgative to enhance excretion

and an emectic to induce emesis (vomiting} ------- We have been told the INTEON version is a bit safer that is what we use on our farm. We rather use glyphosate products as well we are concerned about resistance but if is saferto work with


----------



## InterLake (Nov 28, 2012)

Let's use glyphosate carefully so we don't lose it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am looking forward to the introduction of glyphosate that is re-formulated and that will kill Palmer Amaranth. Hopefully it will be available in 2014. Resistance here in the South is terrible and has been rapidly spreading North and West at a alarming pace. It, along with Johnson Grass, are the greatest nemesis of Forage and Crop producers in the South.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

InterLake said:


> Let's use glyphosate carefully so we don't lose it.


yes


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

InterLake said:


> Let's use glyphosate carefully so we don't lose it.


Ditto, it is probably the safest herbicide around. My mother had to attend Jury Duty once, for an attempted murder case, where a guy tried to poison another with glyphosate. He used a massive amount apparently, and it made the guy mildly ill!


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I remember mixing round up and pasture guard with no gloves or googles. Having liquid touch my bare hands, I bought some gloves and googles now


----------

